# Names for my Choir



## liambaillie (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi guys,

I am a young music director of an SATB choir. The choir has been together for over a year and we have performed some very successful concerts, but we don't have a name, as such.

I was wondering if anyone could help? Some Italian or Latin names would be good. Or puns (i.e A Choired Taste, etc.)

Thanks


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

Voces Bonae? It would be a motivation for you . But not very original, I admit.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

vox baillie
sonus voce
sopaltenoba


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

One of the muses, Euterpe or Polyhymnia? Perhaps they don't exactly roll off the tongue.


----------

